# A must see auction



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

Haunt Inspirations is auctioning a must have service for any haunt attraction. Need a logo? a Web site design for your attraction, business (non-haunt related also) or a personal project for your own needs?

Check out the auction!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

Frank Weidman


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey this guy is currently doing my site....very professional , very affordable.......if anyone is thinking of putting up a site, he's your man...... BTW no shameless plugging here but you all know I promote good haunt vendors and slam the bad ones... Bags


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I've worked with Frank a little, and also recommend him!


----------



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

*Thank you*

Well thank you for the kind words. The auction went off great, with the winning bid of $305.

I was emailed by a few if i was going to offer another auction again.....
Well, like a good horror classic, this monster, mainiac killer, kitchen knife slasher....is back again! 
Auction

Frank


----------

